# Apisto spawn!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah! My Apisto sp. "Rotpunkt" finally spawned. I've had them since early October. Mom is busy chasing the Cardinals away. I counted only about 12 fry but they are already free swimming so who knows how many got chomped already. 

I noticed I hadn't seen one of my females in a couple days but my plants have started to grow in pretty good so I thought she was just hiding out. Now I know why  

Not holding out much hope but now that I know they are producing fry, I will make preperations for future spawns.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn! I know angel breeders leave the lights on 24/7 for their pairs, it may help Mom keep the other fish away. It will be interesting to see if any can survive in a community tank. 

Good luck with them and keep us posted.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks. The pair has an interesting night time strategy. They are in a pot which was a little too big so I put a piece of slate inside. The female and babies hide under the slate and big daddy parks himself on top of the slate to keep any intruders out. During the day though, they don't have such a good defence. Dad just kinda cruises around wherever he feels like and Mom takes the babies for outings. It's during these outings that the cardinals swoop in for the steal.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If that sight was ever in my tank, I'm sure I would spend about 10 hours a day just watching them  I guess I should set up a pair of rams or apistos in a tank (with gravel and plants) to see if I can get some parent raisers to


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

It's hard to tear myself away sometimes. My wife was getting a little annoyed at me last night 

The female is beautiful. I tried getting a pic but didn't have any luck last night. Here is an old one. The female in the back is not the same one that has the fry. She's bigger and now is a much more vibrant yellow.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, i am very impressed with this female. She is the best mother I've ever had. This is my first apisto spawn but comparing to my other Central Americans, there is no contest. She only has about 10 babies but she is doing a great job of protecting them. She takes them to the pot and hides them under the slate for the night and is on duty. During the day, she is doing a great job of keeping the cardinals away from them. Dad, unfortunately is not being much help.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to her she is doing so well. If this is her fist spawn it maybe the reason it is so small. So far even my apisto females are not doing a good job of parent raising for me  Glad to hear someones are.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice apistos and good luck with your fry


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks 

Unfortunately, she has been slipping. I think she is down to only 1 baby left. 

I'll be ready next time


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I would take them out and put them in a 15g tank with some dither fish. They should spawn in about two weeks. Then you can save the fry.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thats the plan  

I am just waiting for some fry to grow a bit so I can move them out and put the Apisto's in. 

Not sure what to do though. My T. Macuplipinnis just spawned again last night. I need more fry tanks!!


----------

